# Lostvape halcyon lipo battery



## Chronix (22/10/16)

Hi All,

I just got myself a Halcyon DNA200 and was wondering if it is possible to fit a bigger lipo battery in? I know I can't go massive, but I'm fairly new to lipos. Would a 1300mah 3S fit?

Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow (22/10/16)

Hi buddy. There is no way to fit any bigger lipo in there. Get yourself a couple of 900mah lipos and then just swap them out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chronix (22/10/16)

Heavy, I see. Thanks man. Is it safe to carry round a spare lipo though?


----------



## VapeSnow (22/10/16)

Yeah its safe bro. Just keep out of of heat and sunlight


----------



## Chronix (22/10/16)

Ok cool thanks alot @VapeSnow


----------



## VapeSnow (22/10/16)

Chronix said:


> Ok cool thanks alot @VapeSnow



Cool buddy NP


----------



## blujeenz (22/10/16)

Chronix said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got myself a Halcyon DNA200 and was wondering if it is possible to fit a bigger lipo battery in? I know I can't go massive, but I'm fairly new to lipos. Would a 1300mah 3S fit?
> 
> Thanks in advance


As @VapeSnow says, nothing else will fit.

Some Google results.
Vappower
Composed Type:3S1P
Type:lithium polymer
Components:
*lipo cell Size:19.8 x 26 x 70mm what's already in the DNA200*
Voltage:11.1V
Weight:75g
Nominal Capacity:950mAh
Application:electronic cigarettes
continuous discharge:30C max.
Temperature ControlNA 200

1300mah lipo for RC heli
Capacity 1350mAH
Voltage 11.1V
Continiouse discharge rate 45C
Impulse discharge rate 90C
Volume(Unit：mm)
*Length 75 *

*Width 33*

*Thickness 22*
Weight（Unit：Gram）
116.1
Wire leads（Unit：mm）
Discharge plug
XT60 or selected

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Chronix (23/10/16)

Thanks @blujeenz. Also does the lipo battery have to be a 3 cell or can it be a 2 cell as well? Busy looking for spares online


----------



## blujeenz (23/10/16)

Chronix said:


> Thanks @blujeenz. Also does the lipo battery have to be a 3 cell or can it be a 2 cell as well? Busy looking for spares online


Unfortunately the physical size and mah capacity are related, so I dont think you'll find a higher capacity with smaller or reduced cell config.
The voltage and continous discharge rate are whats important(11.1V and 30C or higher, then Im guessing when you find those parameters in a higher capacity battery, it will be physically too big to fit your device.


----------



## Ubi786 (5/5/17)

Hi Guys, my lipo on my Halcyon gave up on me. Any advice where I can purchase one in SA ? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cespian (5/5/17)

Ubi786 said:


> Hi Guys, my lipo on my Halcyon gave up on me. Any advice where I can purchase one in SA ? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



http://goblinhobbies.co.za/batteries/3-cell.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Ubi786 (5/5/17)

Cespian said:


> http://goblinhobbies.co.za/batteries/3-cell.html



Thanks a lot buddy! Will give them a try! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ubi786 (31/5/17)

Hi Guys, I'm still looking for a spare Battery for my Halcyon. 
Anyone else knows who I can try? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronix (31/5/17)

You should be able to find one at any RC toy/hobby shop


----------

